# Any expats in songkhla?



## Julieflowers

Hi, just arrived. Any Expats in Songkhla or Hat Yai?
Seem to be stuck out in the middle of nowhere without transport.
Anybody else down here?


----------



## Alastair_Miller

Hi Julie, I have just moved to Songkhla and I am looking to meet some people. Are you still here? I am teaching English at a school in Songkhla. It would be great to here from you.


----------



## xtr3mx7

I'm in Songkhla, and travel down to Hat Yai every Mon-Fri afternoon and Sunday morning for tutoring.


----------



## xtr3mx7

Hi Ellena, I've added you on Skype, that's the best option I think  Cheers


----------



## Julieflowers

Sorry you nice people but we moved to Pattaya last year. I tried to get my details changed on here but no can do. Sorry. Hope you are still enjoying life there. So different to up here.


----------



## Qwees

Mitch here in teaching in Hat-Yai at the college


----------



## Qwees

Wow, that posted quickly, and I can not fix my typing error, sorry! I'm living and working in Hat Yai.


----------

